# ... Speed up the retrieve?



## fsobrinho (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have a few secs to see this video you will notice that the retrieve is done in a too relaxed manner (the go and the come back).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B4ft-aA2cjY





I know she is only 5 mo but she is so fast in everything she does, that I feel that i am not passing my message correctly.
So, How do I tech my dog to speed up the retrieve?
Thanks


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hold the dog by the collar-throw the dumbbell- pump the dog up and send the dog -you can also play with her and the dumbbell when she gets back


----------



## fsobrinho (Oct 12, 2012)

holland said:


> Hold the dog by the collar-throw the dumbbell- pump the dog up and send the dog -you can also play with her and the dumbbell when she gets back


Thanks Holland - I get a very good speed at this scenario. But I also want to combine it with the "GO" command from a static posture (IPO style) - then I get what you saw...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I just went back and read that she is 5 months old-be patient -you could also attach it to a leash play with it make it fun


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

fsobrinho said:


> Thanks Holland - I get a very good speed at this scenario. But I also want to combine it with the "GO" command from a static posture (IPO style) - then I get what you saw...


You have to give it time, but at some point you want to put some drive in the dumbbell..

Some things to consider: restraint and frustration, turn it into play object (could cause issues with chewing even if dogs is trained to hold), tease with it, etc.

Do you have a trainer you are working with? What did they recommend?

You can put drive now if needed, and once the go, pickup, and return are speedy enough to your liking you can start to put obedience. If you use restraint, you can retrain dog even from basic position and send out while letting go of collar at same time...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Katya blasts out, and trots back. Things that are helping are occasionally whipping a pillow out mid return, or after presentation, sometimes I throw and send then bolt in the other direction myself


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Dont know if this helps, but at least worth watching once


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

She is a puppy and to be blunt, you are not exciting enough for her to come back to you  (get that from husband...).

Play and she needs to want to come back.


----------

